# error message - text exceeds memo capacity



## patandrose (Jan 8, 2003)

i am using windows 98

i have found this to happen mostly when i am using microsoft word, but happens other times also. 

i get a message saying text exceeds memo capacity. and that message comes up each time i try to press any key on the keyboard.

i have some other strange messages coming up when i start my computer which maybe are related but i cant remember them i will post them in next day or so when i see them again and can write them down. something about apxil is one of them and there is a skull beside it when i look it up in my c drive. 

i am also not coming up with any viruses


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

http://www.securitytracker.com/alerts/2001/Apr/1001376.html

Are you using the above program? If so you may want to ask a moderator to move this to security.

SeeYa

To report to a mod, click the report button at the top of each post.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I would also do an *on-line* virus scan

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

or

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

and an on-line trojan check

http://www.anti-trojan.net/at.asp?l=en&t=onlinecheck

do you have a firewall ?

steam


----------



## patandrose (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks for your help i just used housecall and it said 

first trojan system cleaner has found and cleaned a malware. TROJ_INF.SVR.20 

after i ran the scan, so i am going to restart and try some typing and see if it does.


----------

